# Frying pan heat gun...home roasting the cheap way



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

First of all is it cheaper to obtain green beans than ready fresh roasted beans?

I've just watched a couple of youtube vids on roasting green beans in a frying pan on a hob and another using a paint removing heat gun and a stainless steel bowl to roast them........anybody ever tried these methods.

I wouldn't mind trying the above, but to be honest it would have to work out cheaper than buying freshly roasted, but I think the only Internet shop I checked they were the same price.

cheers


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've never attempted to roast my own but just IMO I don't think price should be the driving issue. The methods you mention sound like they could be a bit hit or miss and if you make a hash of several kilos of greens whilst learning the ropes you won't really have saved any money. OTOH if you just fancy learning how to roast for the satisfaction then why not? There are plenty of guys on here who I'm sure would give you tips.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Places I use here (see location, top right) you get about at 33% reduction in price for green, and if you buy 2 kilos it's post free.

This is my cheapskate roasting setup.

Nice things about roasting: wonderful smell through the house, you learn a lot, you can experiment with different roasts, you have complete control. You can roast & drink the same day if you like.

Not so nice: chaff floating about, maybe smoke (although I like the smoke and the chaff can be contained to a certain extent).

Really, no reason not to try it. Well, it's a bit of work but I enjoy it, a lot.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi Hotmetal........Just thought I might dip my toes in first...,but your your right about the price, on the other hand I've just been looking at home roasters.........but I can't see this happening anytime just yet.

Just got real curious when the fella pulled out his black n decker heat gun and his wife's stainless mixing bowl...

Cheers....Vieux-Clou......I'll check it out....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Costs of greens at about 50% if you go to rave. Results in the cup from those methods.... Not worth the saving in my eyes, you will get a very uneven roast with scorchering.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

About 16 mins into the video he whips out the black n decker........






all comments taken on board.......and cheers froggystyle for details on raves green beans.

I can't but help wanting a crack at it............saying that my asthma might have other ideas


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Can those gene cafe roasters that are around £300+ ish produced as good as freshly roasted shop beans?


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Double post.


----------

